# What flavor pellets for Spare Ribs??



## inkjunkie (Jan 3, 2015)

What is YOUR favorite? If you don't use pellets please let me know anyway...just note dust/chunks/chips...Just wondering.....


----------



## so ms smoker (Jan 3, 2015)

For ribs and most all pork, I prefer pecan wood in whichever form I am using.

   Mike


----------



## welshrarebit (Jan 3, 2015)

I use to use traeger hickory pellets at work. At home I usually use pitmasters choice blend. The last time I ordered from Todd I got some cherry and pecan pellets as well but I haven't tried them yet...

My go to wood for pork and poultry is kiawe. I use ohia for beef and guava, or a guava blend, with fish... ;)


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 3, 2015)

Apple for me


----------



## bear55 (Jan 3, 2015)

Good ole hickory for me.


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 3, 2015)

Usually Apple or Hickory seems to be preferred by most in my family.


----------



## brooksy (Jan 3, 2015)

Oak is pretty much the go to for me as I have a whole stack of splits. Hickory has been getting a decent amount of use around here lately also.


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 3, 2015)

Welshrarebit said:


> I use to use traeger hickory pellets at work. At home I usually use pitmasters choice blend. The last time I ordered from Todd I got some cherry and pecan pellets as well but I haven't tried them yet...
> 
> My go to wood for pork and poultry is kiawe. I use ohia for beef and guava, or a guava blend, with fish... ;)


Never seen these woods in the few places I frequent here in Eastern Washington....wonder if they are available someplace mail order? The Boss & I would love to try some "regional" stuff...


Brooksy said:


> Oak is pretty much the go to for me as I have a whole stack of splits. Hickory has been getting a decent amount of use around here lately also.


Sad to say I have never seen Oak anyplace neither.....going to town today to get my meds that they could not fill yesterday, going to take a look. Truly glad that there are online retailers....we do a lot of mail order stuff....


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 3, 2015)

I like apple, hickory & pecan !


----------



## themule69 (Jan 3, 2015)

I haven't found a wood that I don't like.

Happy smoken.

David


----------

